# Project Sentra SR20deS (yes, supercharged)



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

All the pieces are installed.. See if you can spot the OEM VW part in the engine bay...



...the megasquirt isn't completed (lots of wiring involved) so it isn't running yet.. but lookie the pretty pictures!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks really good. 

Few things I am scared of though. The compressor outlet on the SC is REALLY LOW! There is a lot of custom fabrication involved so I would think the piping could be routed through the fender to keep it tucked up. Overall it is a nice setup, what is limiting boost on it?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow looks like one hell of a project!

Can I check it out in person if I ever pick up my airbag? (still have it right?? lol)


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Seriously though...thats alot of work....custom fab at that.

Keep it up, and definately let us know how it turns out.

Good luck with it....and the engine looks really good !


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea...cant wait to see some times and numbers!


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow. Nice work indeed! Watch those speedbumps and potholes.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Thats quite different. Haven't seen that done yet. Nice work.

Yeah you really should look into getting that pipe farther away from the ground. I'm already having nightmares of what could happen.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hurry up and get some headers!


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hurry up and get some headers!



..yup.. will be done in due time... custom fabricated of course...



..and FWIW: The clearance is 5" from the ground.. where as my former VW had an oil pan only 3" from the ground that never got hit/bottomed out..

..so it isn't that bad...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chris101 said:


> ..yup.. will be done in due time... custom fabricated of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my downpipe is 3" from the ground as well, and aside from occasional high speed bumps, it never hits


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

chris101 said:


> ..yup.. will be done in due time... custom fabricated of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its definately a concern, but more so on your driving habits and if you live in a crazy ass place or not that has bumps/holes enough to cause damage. That and since your droping this time and money, i'm sure your a concious driver of those things.....some people just drive like a car is not gonna break down or ever get damaged......which i'm sure you wouldnt, so you should be ok....


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Looks goood. Are you going to dyno it?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd still put some sort of skid plate.

Seth


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...........I wouldlove to see some numbers on this as well. I think this is the 2nd time I've ever seen an SR s/charged. Nice work, and great looking finish.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Wow, nice setup!!!! I will agree with everyone on how low the SC is to the ground. Put a skid plate under it. Maybe some AGXs with some stiff springs will help you from grouding out.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

good luck with speed bumps.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

awesome job man, seriosuly tho a skidplate or sumthin


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Didn't you mean, SR20DE-R? (r=supercharged in nissan terms)

interesting...don't think I'd give up AC for a roots blower on an SR20....but whatever works I guess. Just watch those steep driveways!!!!


----------

